# Frogs Eden :)



## Lukasz Sulowski (Oct 22, 2006)

I promissed than I put from time to time photos of my designs from Poland so....
Merry Xmas!


----------



## MegophryidaeMan (Oct 22, 2006)

WOW! That's such a cool tank!!  Thanks for showing it off!!


----------



## mattmcf (Sep 24, 2006)

amazing...looks as good as any inwall reef tank i have seen.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks great. How long has that been setup for?


----------



## Lukasz Sulowski (Oct 22, 2006)

it`s 3 weeks of work...
plants from Belgium and botanical garden in Krakow, Poland
(plants from You Antone wait for my special project  You`ll see soon....)


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW, very nice, are you keeping any frogs in it?


----------



## Lukasz Sulowski (Oct 22, 2006)

unfortunatelly it`s only vivarium with living plants, automatic waterfalls and fogfalls  
it`s done in main lodge in the building with apartments


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

wow thats pretty. I like the moss and strip of light at the bottom. You seem to do this often.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

:shock: OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! That is amazing. I am soooo jelous. One day when Im a millionaire I will have one just like that. Thanx for sharing, it is MAGNIFICENT!........Sara


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

Thats so amazing!!! :shock: :shock: 
Would it be ok to ask for some closeups of orchids, and or frogs if you have any?
Its beautiful!!!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

very nice setup. in your list of species kept, you say "and many sweet snakes." these sweet snakes wouldnt happen to be trimeresurus and bothriechis would they???  

-josh


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Come on, put a pair of pums in there and let them go wild! Thats fantastic!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

i would say put a pair of granuliferus in there and see what happens.


----------



## morphious (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

Is their a river in there or something? How many carnivourous plants have you got?
I can't get over this tank.

People think my tanks are beautiful, I don't show them these pics so I can keep getting the praise. :lol:


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Lukasz Sulowski (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi  
the plants background is composed from many different bromeliads but the point of this tank is 5diff. species of Nepentes planted inside - it`s like a bomb with delayed ignition =- after several weeks/months of maturing Nepentes will start to grow(appear) everywhere in tank 5 different in colours and sizes pots!

there is closed water system - 2 pomps in the bottom of tank twice a day make waterfall on all plant wall, after watering fans stop (for 1hr) and starts working fog generator pomping fog from over the vivarium throught system of tubes


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

> greetings from Poland
> Lukasz Sulowski
> http://www.gady-gady.pl
> 1,1 Rhynchophis boulengeri
> ...


im still curious as to what kinds of sweet snakes you keep :wink:


----------



## Lukasz Sulowski (Oct 22, 2006)

unfortunately (for You only non-venomous specimens
many kinds of Lampropeltis mainly....


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

lampropeltis eh. i like that genus. here where i live, we have many species of them. Lampropeltis getula californiae, splendida, and nigrita. the nigrita are really cool! we also have Lampropeltis pyromelana of various forms depending on locality with my favorites being from the pajaritos and patagonia mountains. up north closer to where i live is a dwarf form of Lampropeltis triangulum taylori which is really cool! i often go to california into zonata habitat as well. every once in a while i find a zonata, but then, im not looking for zonata. im looking for ensatina klauberi and croceator! 

-josh


----------



## Wakez916 (Jan 10, 2007)

Amazing


----------

